# Chevrolet Cruze Smartphone App Will Let Owners Check Vehicle Functions



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Chevrolet's Volt plug-in hybrid isn't the only vehicle that will get its own smartphone app. The Chevrolet Cruze compact will also join the bandwagon with an OnStar-supported program that gives owners new access to various functions of their vehicle via a smartphone.

Owners using the Chevy Connect feature on their phones will be able to monitor the fuel guage, door locks, tire pressures and activate the horns, lights and alarm system.

GM also announced that many of its 2011 vehicles from across the brand spectrum would be able to utilizie the Connect system, which could easily become an attractive selling feature to technology-savvy customers.

More: *Chevrolet Cruze Smartphone App Will Let Owners Check Vehicle Functions* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

to bad i dont have a iphone


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my wife wants money-bags SANTA to bring her a "smart" phone for Christmas...to go along with her Cruze.

...she seriously did NOT see the humor in my question: _"...what's wrong with the soup cans and string I gave you?"_


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have this app on my Droid X (the best smart phone available) and it works great. As long as the Onstar subscription is active then its a beautiful thing


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

ZincGT said:


> to bad i dont have a iphone


 
Most smart phones will work. It doesn't need to be an iphone.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Most smart phones will work. It doesn't need to be an iphone.


i could not find the app in my market place, am i looking in the wrong place? I have a Blackberry Storm


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

I wonder how long until car thieves figure out how to hack the APP and take our cars.....

With this APP maybe now we can be one step closer to being like James Bond 











ZincGT said:


> i could not find the app in my market place, am i looking in the wrong place? I have a Blackberry Storm


I'm an iPhone guy, I tried finding the APP for your Blackberry but no luck with that. Even OnStar's website doesn't have it yet . Keep checking the following link, maybe they will have the APP up soon who knows.... ONSTAR | MYLINK MOBILE APP


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yeah, but it'll void ALL of your *AVIS™* "safe-driver" points (ha,ha).


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I found it on my HTC EVO. It is listed as OnStar MyLink.


----------



## MarkC1956 (Nov 29, 2010)

The number one business phone - BLACKBERRY - and the I-phone and Android app will not work and are not available for BLACKBERRY. Please tell GM we want a BLACKBERRY app for this service!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow cool. I'm thinking of getting a smart-phone now.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

+100 for a BB app.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sour Kruat's 951 said:


> +100 for a BB app.


BB is dead 
Get an Android based device


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> BB is dead
> Get an Android based device


EXACTLY!!! BB's are not smart phones.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Works great on my HTC EVO.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Works great on my HTC EVO.


My Droid X will battle your Evo


----------

